# Nudes of Mrs. Custom or stupid threads by XYZ



## custom (Feb 14, 2013)

What would you rather see? Examples below
Example #1


----------



## custom (Feb 14, 2013)

Example #2
Thread by XYZ: Duh number 78


----------



## seyone (Feb 14, 2013)

unless he is posting nude pics of your or his wife, then example 1


----------



## custom (Feb 14, 2013)

1 for mrs. custom


----------



## s2h (Feb 14, 2013)

mrs custom is #1 in my book...


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 14, 2013)

I may not use the sharpest tools in the shed for torture.....wait, I think I got the saying wrong, please disregard it...but what is the difference between you posting pics of your wife and someone posting random pics of random women from the web?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 14, 2013)

people prefer real...anyone can buy a playboy kid


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 14, 2013)

is this a trick question or something.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> people prefer real...anyone can buy a playboy kid



1. I'm not a kid. 2. Did not say playboy. 3. Tons of pics of real women online


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah...u are


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 14, 2013)

I wanna cum inside her... Glad I could help !


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2013)

I like both!


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2013)

MOAR Mrs. Custom nudes GDI!!!


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I wanna cum inside her... Glad I could help !


One of my fav gifs so far


----------



## Tesla (Feb 16, 2013)

Wayne's World 2 - Schwing - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I wanna cum inside her... Glad I could help !



Paint lipstick on yoar hand.

Gich!


----------



## Watson (Feb 17, 2013)

xyz is alright, not a bad person from what i can tell
ur wife has a worn ass but still hot

how about pics of xyz nailing ur wife?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2013)

Socrates said:


> xyz is alright, not a bad person from what i can tell
> ur wife has a worn ass but still hot
> 
> how about pics of xyz nailing ur wife?



Xyz is the fkg man!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Paint lipstick on yoar hand.
> 
> Gich!





Can I borrow it from you ?


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2013)

I need more examples before I can decide


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll take more of example 1 please


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2013)

gonna need a pic of her cawk before I can make an educated decision.....


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2013)

XYZ thinks my thread failed..lol. Read each you fucking tard


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 19, 2013)

i'm a woman and even i like naked women better than the idiotic bickering.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm a woman and even i like naked women better than the idiotic bickering.


Your boobs...let's see 'em.


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm a woman and even i like naked women better than the idiotic bickering.


We have yet to see your breastasists


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

custom said:


> We have yet to see your breastasists





Aries1 said:


> Your boobs...let's see 'em.



you guys are going to run her off with this jive...

... but Im still going to check every half an hour in case you caught her in a particularly sassy mood...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm a woman and even i like naked women better than the idiotic bickering.


I fuking love you


----------



## custom (Feb 19, 2013)

Everyone loves little Wing, she aint going no where


----------



## rage racing (Feb 19, 2013)

custom said:


> XYZ thinks my thread failed..lol. Read each you fucking tard


Nice tits....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2013)

custom said:


> We have yet to see your breastasists



Really??? I have


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Really??? I have



you are a manimal.
a man amoung boys
My hero


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2013)

custom said:


> What would you rather see? Examples below
> Example #1



I get why her face is bukkaked but why are you covered from head to waist, did you guys have a menage Claus with St. Nick?  You obviously made him pop first it seems...


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mrs.custom is a Tranny hands down.Using the old tuck and pull method.


----------

